# Lost Dog - any help appreciated.



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Can anyone help find this dog?

The dog disappeared in May last year after being frightened by a thunderstorm and has apparently been living rough ever since.

In early March he was spotted in an area around Junction 29 of the M1 in Derbyshire – Bolsover, Palterton, Heath and Glapwell are close by.

Many of you use this junction to visit the Peak District, Chatsworth, Matlock, Crich tram museum and nearby towns and if by any chance you do see him please get in touch with the owner.

The dog is eight years old, has presumably lost weight since the photo was taken, may be wary of people and approached with care.

His name is 'Diesel' and he has a chain collar.

Any help appreciated.

Please click on picture to enlarge.

This also posted at 'Off Topic' - more visitors to that forum than at 'Pets'.


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

We are down that way in a couple of weeks,I have made a note of the number.
We are cycling out and about so we shall have our eyes peeled for the big chap.
Hope he finds his way home soon.

Val


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Is the dog registered on the DogLost website. They are a brilliant organisation. They circulate posters to vets, dog wardens etc and supply posters for the owner to put up in the area.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

We have seen the posters but have never seen the dog. We will continue to check as we are often in that area.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks for the advice but he's already on the DogLost list with many sightings.

The dogs ID number on the site is 29922 and anyone and everyones help is appreciated.


----------

